# Dawgs vrs Gamecocks prediction



## poohbear (Sep 4, 2018)

Just my prediction


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2018)

Dawgs in a bloodbath


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 4, 2018)

21-10 UGA. Should be a challenge for the dawgs for maybe the first half.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 4, 2018)

The line is at -9 1/2 to -10 UGA depending on the service. They set those lines to favor the house. 
UGA was 12-1 ATS in 17’ ( 6-0 Home and 6-1 away) I just read the betting windows are showing even bets on UGA and USCe. So...Georgia fans like the line and maybe USCe fans have a string heart. Who knows? 
But just based on that metric, UGA is a good bet. 
That’s just betting though, and those numbers were from 17’ This is a whole new season.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 4, 2018)

Dawgs -10 morning line. Does not matter Kirby will let them sleep on the gamecocks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2018)

Dawgs by 21.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 4, 2018)

Been reading the UsCe boards and the chickens are coming for blood. We better be ready. Part of the their D line is a bit undersized, so we need to be ready to pound them into the turf. I like the FB sets I saw Saturday with OT Cade Mays leading the way at FB at 6-6 318lbs. I think the other key will be putting pressure on their experienced QB, not giving him too much time. Also the chickens don't have our depth and should wear down with the heat and humidity.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2018)

Close game at the half. Tge Dawgs will give up a couple TD’s in the first half. The Dawgs take over mid way through the 3rd and win the game. The Dawgs will get tested but will pass.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2018)

I wish I had the confidence you guy do, but I just did not see enough against AP to make me feel good. I am thinking we gonna lose this game if our lines dont get a lot more fired up this week. I will say Dawgs by 2, but dont feel comfortable doing it.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I wish I had the confidence you guy do, but I just did not see enough against AP to make me feel good. I am thinking we gonna lose this game if our lines dont get a lot more fired up this week. I will say Dawgs by 2, but dont feel comfortable doing it.


I agree. Watching the AP game I was very underwhelmed by the "Great Wall of UGA". Those boys are huge, and allegedly fast for their size" but I saw too many runs stopped at the LOS to be playing an FBS team.

Maybe they were struggling to get excited, but that effort won't fly against USC. I believe they are playing at home with a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 4, 2018)

LSU, Auburn, Florida, South Carolina will all be tough.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 4, 2018)

Closer game then dawg fans want to hear.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 4, 2018)

This game scares me to death.  When was the last time we played well in Columbia?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> This game scares me to death.  When was the last time we played well in Columbia?



Meh. We will win the game. 2nd half will belong to us.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2018)

31-13 DAWGS roll


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2018)

bilgerat said:


> 31-13 DAWGS



I like the way you think.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> This game scares me to death.  When was the last time we played well in Columbia?



This isn't a Mark Richt Team!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 4, 2018)

I like the line and a win by 10.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 4, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> This isn't a Mark Richt Team!


Neither was Vandy and Tech in year one. AND IN ATHENS


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 4, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Neither was Vandy and Tech in year one. AND IN ATHENS



Key words in that statement......... "year one". It'll be a war, but if they can contain Debo they will win. UGA will run the ball down their throats and keep him on the bench. Score early and take that crowd out of the game and they should win. That being said that's why you play the game we'll see.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Neither was Vandy and Tech in year one. AND IN ATHENS



Year one...  
Year 2.... Went to the National Title and won the Rose Bowl..


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 4, 2018)

I hope you are right.  I am not worried about our offense


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 4, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Year one...
> Year 2.... Went to the National Title and won the Rose Bowl..



Neither year will mean anything Saturday


----------



## tcward (Sep 4, 2018)

Dawgs 28-21. Will pull out a close game.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2018)

Unicoidawg said:


> Key words in that statement......... "year one". It'll be a war, but if they can contain Debo they will win. UGA will run the ball down their throats and keep him on the bench. Score early and take that crowd out of the game and they should win. That being said that's why you play the game we'll see.....



We have boo koo offensive weapons and a real O line this year. The Yardbirds won't be able to keep up with us. Our D looked pretty good too for 7 brand new starters.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 4, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Meh. We will win the game. 2nd half will belong to us.


Now I am really scared!!!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 4, 2018)

CKS held some back in the first game. I think we will win going away. Our D line needs to step up a little, but other than that we looked strong.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 4, 2018)

I'll be there on Saturday. My guess, 31-21. I think it will be close until the 4th quarter then our depth will start to show


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2018)

The key to this game is for offense to have some long drives. If that doesn’t happen then we need to score early and often. I bet sandstorm is cranked up in every football facility this week.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm going with my Dawgs to get the win over the Gamecockroaches, but I'm expecting a close game. Columbia can be a tough place to play. Has always been for us.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2018)

Terry Godwin will be back for Carolina...


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 4, 2018)

walkinboss01 said:


> CKS held some back in the first game. I think we will win going away. Our D line needs to step up a little, but other than that we looked strong.



This. We did what we needed to against AP which as always going to be an easy win. We gave up nothing but "vanilla" because it's all we needed. Starters only played to get them "real" game time and warmed up.

Prediction Dawgs win 27-10


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2018)

dogs 34-21


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 4, 2018)

38-10


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 4, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> This game scares me to death.  When was the last time we played well in Columbia?


Two years ago. Ga has won by 2 or more TDs the last 3 years.


----------



## Mike81 (Sep 4, 2018)

Dawgs blow there feathers off 35-14


----------



## 1982ace (Sep 4, 2018)

Dawgs on top
31-17


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2018)

49-0 Dogs in a bloodbath


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2018)

42-10 dawgs and be the cocks only score once the 2nd string of UGA  is in game


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> 49-0 Dogs in a bloodbath



Awe,,, you appear to be taking it hard...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2018)

Go watch Debo Samuel interview yesterday. That undisciplined mentality is why the Cocks will lose. Gurley already gave us locker room material now Debo on game week. Outstanding!!! I watched Muschamp interview yesterday and other than the pun about not receiving the depth chart it was pretty classy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Awe,,, you appear to be taking it hard...



Not really. That score is indicative of what I've been hearing down here in South Ga!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 5, 2018)

UGA 31 chickens 21


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not really. That score is indicative of what I've been hearing down here in South Ga!



Go Dawgs!!!?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 6, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not really. That score is indicative of what I've been hearing down here in South Ga!


Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## lampern (Sep 6, 2018)

USC 21-UGA 17


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2018)

lampern said:


> USC 21-UGA 17



Have you started smoking crack and lost your mind lampern? I've never known you to post anything so unhinged before.


----------



## lampern (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm calling it a trap game for UGA.

Should be a good one


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 6, 2018)

USC beat Uga when USC was ranked 24 and Uga in top 5.   Uh oh! USC is ranked 24 and UGA is in top 5 again.  But UGA pulls it out 27-24.  Closer than Dwags will like.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 6, 2018)

If your looking at stats.... USCjr has only beat two opponents ranked in the top 3....ever and you want to guess who they beat? Alabama and North Carolina


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2018)

I will not crow yet, because we have not won the game yet. I done told yall, this game scares me to death. I just dont think our young kids, and there are a lot of them playing, have come close to what they will be. Our OL looks good on paper, but the one game we have played, they learned nothing.  Our first game was easier than a  scrimmage. They did not look good vs AP, and they are the key to winning this game. If they come out and knock SC off the line like they should, this will be no contest. I just hope they do that.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 6, 2018)

One stat I like, the Dogs OL averages 328lbs while the chickens DL avgs 271 lbs, the size of a big LB. we should be able to wear these guys down on a hot day, especially with basically 2 good OL’s. 6 of the chicks top 9 DLineman are 3 stars....


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 6, 2018)

Dawgs will certainly be tested but we pull it out at the buzzer, 30-28. We will enjoy chicken nuggets for supper.


----------



## lampern (Sep 6, 2018)

Both teams are used to playing the heat though


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2018)

The key in this game is depth and especially depth at the LOS on both sides. Dawgs win by two TD’s! Go Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2018)

lampern said:


> Both teams are used to playing the heat though



Dawgs may be as good on the three deep as they are with the ones...Dawgs being so deep could determine the outcome. _Could._


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 6, 2018)

I heard one analyst say the UGA has talent on offense, but no real playmakers like USCe with Deebo Samuels.  Yeah because Riley Ridley didn't torch the #1 defense in the country last year on the NCG, Godwin did not beat ND with one of the best catches in college football last year, Demetris Robertson was a 700 yard receiver as true freshman at Cal and Mecole Hardman maybe the fastest football player in the SEC.  Nevermind that Swift, Holyfield, Herrien, and James Cook (will only get to play 2nd half, I know) may be the deepest most versatile RB group in the entire country.  Isaac Nauta, Woerner,  Ford are as good a TE group as anyone in the country.  I think Fields gets in the game early and scores in the 1st half.  I'm thinking 38-17 UGA.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 7, 2018)

I think we are going to ware these guys down in the 4th quarter and besides if we can't handle these chickens we might as well give up on this season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2018)

lampern said:


> Both teams are used to playing the heat though



Carolina doesn't have the depth UGA has and substitutions will be their problem.

DAWGS ROLL!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 7, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> The key in this game is depth and especially depth at the LOS on both sides. Dawgs win by two TD’s! Go Dawgs!



I'm gonna agree with 2 scores. I think it's close then we put it away late in the 4th


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2018)

Good grief! Y'all need to show a little backbone! The Dawgs are stacked with talent 2,3, and 4 deep. The yardbirds may surprise us a little bit in the first half but come the 2nd half the birds will be wore out and CKS' halftime motivation speech in the locker room is going to have the Dawgs tuned up and they will roll.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Good grief! Y'all need to show a little backbone! The Dawgs are stacked with talent 2,3, and 4 deep. The yardbirds may surprise us a little bit in the first half but come the 2nd half the birds will be wore out and CKS' halftime motivation speech in the locker room is going to have the Dawgs tuned up and they will roll.




They are still stuck in the Richt Era of Dawg football. We're going to Kirbstomp those sorry Gamecocks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2018)

Right there with you elfi. CKS even gave the Redcoat band a motivational speech at practice this week. Maybe they will drowned out that obnoxious chicken.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> They are still stuck in the Richt Era of Dawg football. We're going to Kirbstomp those sorry Gamecocks!



I'll be honest and admit I'm hedging my bets. It takes a while to get the Mark Richt era out of your system. How many years did the Dawgs go into the USCe game ranked Top 5 and then Spurrier whipped them. Spurrier may be retired but the curse hasn't been broken yet. At least Richt is gone.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Right there with you elfi. CKS even gave the Redcoat band a motivational speech at practice this week. Maybe they will drowned out that obnoxious chicken.



He needs to show up around here and do the same thing. Winners have a winning attitude.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Spurrier whipped them. Spurrier may be retired but the curse hasn't been broken yet. At least Richt is gone.



And we sent Spurrier packing in style! Even made him quit!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I'll be honest and admit I'm hedging my bets. It takes a while to get the Mark Richt era out of your system. How many years did the Dawgs go into the USCe game ranked Top 5 and then Spurrier whipped them. Spurrier may be retired but the curse hasn't been broken yet. At least Richt is gone.



The curse was broken when Richt was fired. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2018)

Just a few more hours to wait.

So very grateful to have this day off work.....and tomorrow.

Gonna fire up the grill and cook some chicken today and hope that will help the Dawgs. 

Really looking forward to this game.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

Looks like Ledbetter and Godwin will play


----------



## poohbear (Sep 8, 2018)

I really think it's going to be a curb stomp, no way them chickens out talent us, No way


----------



## poohbear (Sep 8, 2018)

And 2018 is the year of the DAWG


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> They are still stuck in the Richt Era of Dawg football. We're going to Kirbstomp those sorry Gamecocks!



HELP, I am stuck and I cant get loose.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

poohbear said:


> I really think it's going to be a curb stomp, no way them chickens out talent us, No way


I was reading where the media is trying to make this game out to be something other than what it really is.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> HELP, I am stuck and I cant get loose.


Old habits die hard


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

My prediction:  A whole lot of Saturday night,  Sunday and Monday morning quarterbacks gonna show up.  People are finally going to see the defense is the problem with this team.  Help, I have fallen and the batteries are gone in my medic-alert


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> My prediction:  A whole lot of Saturday night,  Sunday and Monday morning quarterbacks gonna show up.  People are finally going to see the defense is the problem with this team.  Help, I have fallen and the batteries are gone in my medic-alert


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> HELP, I am stuck and I cant get loose.


Hopefully you’re feeling better now!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


I admit it.  I was WAY off on this one.  Great job Dawgs.  O really picked it up in the second half


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> I admit it.  I was WAY off on this one.  Great job Dawgs.  O really picked it up in the second half


 Believe in Kirby!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2018)

ClemsonRangers said:


>



This is the best one yet!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

I was off... I said Two TD’s... sorry I was wrong ?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 8, 2018)

All the nay Sayers can suck it. I was off too. I said we would win by 21 instead we won by more!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 8, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

I picked them, but was still scared that things would go wrong over there. Go Dawgs making me happy today.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs by 21.


Dang! Off by 3…


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I picked them, but was still scared that things would go wrong over there. Go Dawgs making me happy today.



Kirby’s got your back Charlie!


----------



## VANCE (Sep 8, 2018)

hey...anymore know it alls have a guess?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> I heard one analyst say the UGA has talent on offense, but no real playmakers like USCe with Deebo Samuels.  Yeah because Riley Ridley didn't torch the #1 defense in the country last year on the NCG, Godwin did not beat ND with one of the best catches in college football last year, Demetris Robertson was a 700 yard receiver as true freshman at Cal and Mecole Hardman maybe the fastest football player in the SEC.  Nevermind that Swift, Holyfield, Herrien, and James Cook (will only get to play 2nd half, I know) may be the deepest most versatile RB group in the entire country.  Isaac Nauta, Woerner,  Ford are as good a TE group as anyone in the country.  I think Fields gets in the game early and scores in the 1st half.  I'm thinking 38-17 UGA.



I missed it by 3 points, I was hoping for more though.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 9, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> My prediction:  A whole lot of Saturday night,  Sunday and Monday morning quarterbacks gonna show up.  People are finally going to see the defense is the problem with this team.  Help, I have fallen and the batteries are gone in my medic-alert


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 9, 2018)

Hope this game opened the eyes of the doubters around here.College football is all about the talent you can put on the field. CMR couldn't recruit the talent it takes to win championships,Kirby has and can.


----------



## Dub (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing the polls later on.

Dawgs & Clemson swap spots ????


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 9, 2018)

Dub said:


> Looking forward to seeing the polls later on.
> 
> Dawgs & Clemson swap spots ????


Yea probably.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Good grief! Y'all need to show a little backbone! The Dawgs are stacked with talent 2,3, and 4 deep. The yardbirds may surprise us a little bit in the first half but come the 2nd half the birds will be wore out and CKS' halftime motivation speech in the locker room is going to have the Dawgs tuned up and they will roll.



Oh ye of little faith!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Oh ye of little faith!



The Richt era left the building a long time ago.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> The Richt era left the building a long time ago.



The ghost of Richt past has left the building and is riding in the back seat of Elvis's Cadillac.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2018)

I told yall we were going to roll over them.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 9, 2018)

Ok, Ok, I missed this one by a mile, but come on, everybody has to be worried about Middle Tennessee next week???


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 9, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Ok, Ok, I missed this one by a mile, but come on, everybody has to be worried about Middle Tennessee next week???


Mid TN is coming at a good time. There were some legit DGDs that went down yesterday and will need a couple weeks to heal before rattling off a string of beat downs.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 9, 2018)

I said there was no way them chickens could beat us with the talent we have, if they did we should just give up on this season  I believe when these dawgs jell they are better than last year, they look pretty good now but if they stay healthy and come together they are going to be unstoppable. Till we get to Bama then we will have to have a plan to deal with Tua


----------

